# Budgies wont eat vegetables and cage cleaning advice



## antares (9 mo ago)

Hey, I introduced myself awhile ago and things are mostly going well. Gil and Enkidu seem to be settling in well, they've gotten much more comfortable around me, they got a clean bill of health from the vet, and they haven't exhibited any hormonal behavior. I started changing their diet from the seed mix they were fed at the shelter to pellets and veggies. they've taken well to pellets. I'm still mixing in a little bit of their old food because Gil seems to be adjusting slower but I think I'll be able to stop that soon. The problem is that neither of them will touch veggies. I've left some out in their cage every day for about two weeks, I've tried hand feeding them (they happily eat millet from my hands so i thought it might work), I've spent a lot of time sitting outside their cage eating whatever I'm putting in their bowl and I've still had no luck. Should I try some sort of different approach or just be patient.
My other question is about cleaning their cage. At this point neither of the birds are too comfortable being handled. Enkidu will happily sit on my finger as long as I'm not moving it too much but if I start moving it toward the cage entrance he hops off so I've stopped doing that for now. Gil has just gotten to the point of being willing to stand on my finger if I'm feeding her millet. It hasn't been that long all things considered and they've def gotten more comfortable around me and I don't want to push it so I'm happy taking things slow.
the problem is that I have no idea how to get them out of their cage to clean it without freaking them out. I do frequent spot cleans and wipe down their toys and perches once a week but its a hard thing to do while they are in there. I have a system where i take half of their stuff out and clean it and then do the other side but I'd really like to give the cage itself a good clean. Also even though I've seen them eat I'd like to weigh them for my own peace of mind. Is there a way I can do these things without majorly freaking them (and me lol) out or should I give it a bit more time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You did not indicate in this post how long you've had the budgies.

It can take weeks, or even months, for budgies to decide to try new foods.

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum. You can offer chop, hang wet greens from the top of the cage, float leafy vegetables in a shallow dish of water, make "kabobs", etc.

The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper.

WIth regard to cleaning the cage, until your budgies are either getting out-of-cage time or don't mind being moved from one cage to another, the best thing you can do is continue to clean half the cage and then the other half while the budgies are in the cage.
Are you using white vinegar as your cleaning agent?

It takes time and patience for budgies to feel confident on your hand so don't despair. 
The fact that you are working at their pace rather than rushing them indicates you are doing a good job!*


----------



## antares (9 mo ago)

Its only been two months I think so things are pretty new, I'll keep the veggie bowl for now and maybe try kabobs soon, I feel like that might be fun for them. I did actually just come back to bits of spinach on the floor of their cage so at least they've realized it exists. 
I am using diluted while vinegar as my cleaning agent and I'll keep going with half cage cleans for now. Despite things feeling a little slow on my end I know that it really hasn't been very long and I can tell that we're making progress! poor Gil used to panic or freeze up if my hand was in the cage and now she keeps doing what she was doing before which is already a huge change


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent progress!!

Best wishes on your journey with your little ones. 💜*


----------

